# PCC , driving under influence police record in home country impact on Work Visa



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Morning guys,
I am software developer, I wanted to get some information on obtaining work visa after securing a Job offer from Portugal employer.
Wanted to know how the drink and driving record will effect on getting a work Visa to Portugal.
In 2017 I had a record of driving under influence - drink and driving in police records. The case is closed in 2018 with instructions not to repeat it again. 
Do this drink and driving police record will become a problem to get a work Visa after I get a Job offer from Portugal.

Any help and info on this is highly appreciated.
Thanks in


----------

